# Nice Shot Man



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

For those that may have thought the working German Shepherd Dog may be slipping as a PSD this one is alive and well, this perp may have a mouth full of red chiclets


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Now thats freaking nice,lol Quite a hit,lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Without the muzzle, I can't imagine the scene!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeez, that hurt. I felt the contact from here.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Ouch. OUCH. OUCH!

Good doggie, here's your steak...


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ouch! I'd much rather be the handler or the dog. lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that is freaking awesome!!!! good thing the dog had a muzzle on!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Funny video


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Those are the kind of dogs that serve and protect our law enforcement officers everyday.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

That was nice.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I've got to add that folks need to remember that this is a professionally trained dog - and certainly isn't something you'd want to train your family pet to do. Especially if you're using your little brother - or neighbor Timmy - as the decoy.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I've got to add that folks need to remember that this is a professionally trained dog - and certainly isn't something you'd want to train your family pet to do. Especially if you're using your little brother - or neighbor Timmy - as the decoy.


haha "hey Timmy, come here for a sec"


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lilie said:


> I've got to add that folks need to remember that this is a professionally trained dog - and certainly isn't something you'd want to train your family pet to do. Especially if you're using your little brother - or neighbor Timmy - as the decoy.


How about using an annoying co-worker?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Castlemaid said:


> How about using an annoying co-worker?


Or your spouse?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

All sort of interesting ways it could be used


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I can think of lots of ways to use the dog! What a great dog!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

You know that hurt!!! Gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> haha "hey Timmy, come here for a sec"


:rofl:

Wowza! That dog would have done some serious damage if he didn't have a muzzle on! I would have in my pants if he were coming towards me! :wild:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Now I know why some of my friends are a little intimidated by my working lines puppy. LOL


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What a hit!!! Wow!! I would have a heart attack if that dog was coming after me.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

That was great! I've been to a couple of the K9 trainings at my husbands work..it's always so awesome to watch them!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Im a bit surprised by most of the comments, it appears to me that most that have responded have no clue as to what a German Shepherd is supposed to be and how they were at one time ALL to perform and look like this.
Its good to know that at least now you have a vary small glimpse of what a working German Shepherd is and compare it to what has happened to the rest of the dogs that most try and attach the name German Shepherd.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Who is the dog? Is that your Jett or is just a clip you found?


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Ruthie said:


> Who is the dog? Is that your Jett or is just a clip you found?


Not my dog not a clue who's or who this dog is, looks like a good worker that's all. Thought some here that train bite sport would appreciate, and now it looks like it might enlighten hopefully. 
Lotso video of working PSD's and sport out there.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I felt that from here... OUCH!

I agree, I would be shaking in my pants if that boy was coming at me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So that is a real dog vs a sport dog...


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> So that is a real dog vs a sport dog...


What? do you mean sport dog vs sporty dog? I'm guessing but I'm pretty certain the dog in the video would make a mighty fine Schutzhund dog 
Some dogs are harder than others some are crappers it maybe with how there trained theres allot of namby pamby Schutzhund clubs that have popped up.
Most cop dogs are trained the same as sport dogs to a point then comes the time when they split. That's ware how they do it "Schutzhund" vs WILL they do it "PSD" are what matters.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My comment was from this thread, great discussion!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-training/146415-sport-vs-real-dog.html


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

What a namby pamby schutzhund club?


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

holland said:


> What a namby pamby schutzhund club?


Are you from Holland if so its a American slang term.
Clubs that will bother with a Border Collie for instance or any crapper that will chase a rag and hold it for 30 seconds wast time with sub marginal dogs or coddle show dogs or any crapper so they can be bred clubs that seek out the wimpy club judges time after time. 
These are some examples JMO though.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Holland is my middle name-Oh like you mean those Sch III border collies-You forgot the e on waste


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

holland said:


> Holland is my middle name-Oh like you mean those Sch III border collies-You forgot the e on waste


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't consider any dog to be a crapper-and breed worthy or not I also don't consider them to be s---


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When it comes to working, a dog can be a crapper. Sorry to say...though they can still be a wonderful companion.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you ever been a companion to someone who considered you a crapper-cause for me that would be work


----------

